# American Loggers returns this Friday 3/4 @ 10pm est.



## Country1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think this is one of the better "logging" shows. Not as good as Bobby Goodson w/ Swamp Loggers, but still a good show...

Discovery's show description...



> A good summer of hauling wood has left the harvesters struggling to keep up with demand. The Pelletiers take on a new business venture, building their own logging trailers. It's a huge investment with high-level risk.



I'll be watchn'....


----------



## timmyd (Mar 3, 2011)

The show should probably be named American Log Haulers


----------



## Country1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, yur right, but I'd rather see back road log hauling than and hour straight of repetitive processor work... Just sucks they don't use chainsaws anymore. But I can defiantly understand why though....


----------

